# shipping fulfillment and times to Canadian buyer question



## NiagaraGear (Sep 1, 2020)

Greetings, about Canadian buyers so most of my providers are all in the US but I had a Canadian buyer for product which is fine I have Canadian shipping set up but then I get a message saying this might be affected by the current situation shipping might be delayed how do you want to proceed.

so I was trying to figure out what what kinds of shipping times have people been experiencing shipping from the u.s. to Canada do you have any delays? and what would you suggest just go ahead and ship it, send the buyer a message saying there might be a delay due to current situation? The other option I was looking at was a Canadian printer to fulfill the orders but every single one of them has a price was for t-shirts that was around $5-$6 more minimum and it wouldn't be really hardly worth using a Canadian shipper at the price that I am advertising at. Any ideas, suggestions, thanks!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

NiagaraGear said:


> and what would you suggest just go ahead and ship it, send the buyer a message saying there might be a delay due to current situation?


that is the best idea


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We use UPS to ship to Canada and have had no unusual delays.


----------

